# Sony’s New Flagship Z Series Looks to Change How LCD TVs Perform



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Sony Electronics announced its new flagship television during a press conference last week. The Z Series bests Sony’s current X Series that was featured in this year’s Value Electronics Flat Panel Shootout. It’s a shame it’s slightly late to this year’s party, as Sony says it has the ability to reproduce deeper blacks, brighter lights, and better colors.

"The Z series is a generational advance in TV technology, which brings the 4K HDR viewing experience to a whole new level. Our best and brightest HDR Ultra HD television is proof of Sony's continuing commitment to deliver the ultimate home entertainment experiences to our customers," said Mike Fasulo, President and COO of Sony Electronics. "With expertise in both the creative and the technical aspects of 4K HDR shooting, editing, recording, transmission and display, Sony understands 4K HDR like no other company. The Z series is a direct result of that unique partnership between our engineering and creative teams."










The new Z TVs are fully capable of High Dynamic Range (HDR) and wide color gamut, and carry a new backlight boosting technology called Backlight Master Drive (first introduced as a prototype during CES 2016). This technology is similar to full-array local-dimming (FALD) backlighting that groups LEDs into controllable zones, but ditches the zones and allows each LED to be individually controllable. It features a “dense” LED structure composed of calibrated LED beams that can better focus light, thus reducing unwanted light diffusion and visible flare effects. 








 

Sony says the combination of Backlight Master Drive and a new 4K HDR Processor (X1 Extreme) allows the Z Series to deliver extraordinary levels of dynamic range with deep blacks and brighter brights. In addition, the new processor provides 40-percent more real-time image processing power than previous processors, image noise reduction, 4K upscaling, and 14-bit image upconversion to smooth out banding and visible gradations.

On the color front, the new Z Series can reproduce most – if not all – of the DCI color space. Sony says the added precision of brightness capabilities delivered by the Backlight Master Drive allows for extremely accurate wide color expression.









Of course, the Z Series has Smart TV functionality. Onboard Android TV and an exclusive web interface allow viewers to access music, photos, games, and a unique voice search feature. 

The new Z Series will launch with three different screen sizes. The 65-inch XBR65Z9D ($6,999) and 75-inch XBR75Z9D ($9,999) will be available this summer through Amazon, Best Buy, and other authorized dealers. A 100-inch class set (price TBD) will likely debut later this year.

_Image Credits: Sony_


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great news - we might have an opportunity to get a comparative analysis (new Z series vs other flagship sets) direct from Robert Zohn at Value Electronics...and I will have an opportunity to get eyes-on at CEDIA in a few months.


----------



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Seems to be too high priced. OLED TVs are less expensive. Also I am skeptical when the presenter is short on details such as the number of zones, actual color gamut etc.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This 65-in Z Series is going live around $1K more than LG's flagship OLED... so, you're right, it's pricey. I think it's safe to assume the color gamut is 98%-ish (if not higher) of DCI/P3... and there aren't actual zones, just individual LEDs. How many? That is not revealed at this time. Again, you're right that some information is a little fuzzy.

Sony's previous flagship had a very nice showing at the VE Shootout... and I thought their entry in the event last year was also super strong... so I'd be willing to bet this is new Z Series is a strong performer. If you have a brightly lit room, this might be the set to go for. We'll have to wait for professionals to get their hands on them (I'm told that some stores will receive their first batches around August 8th...so it won't be long!).


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I am envious. I would love to see Sony's new entry

If it is good as I hope, that might be my next TV.




.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

8k for 65 inch ;( and we thought OLED is expensive ;(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I was just quoted $1000 _less_ for Sony's 75" Z series than what I purchased Samsung's 78JS9500 when it first came out.


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

I guess I shall continue putting my eggs in the basket to get the latest and greatest then let's take my eyes off of Sony 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

